# Nutrafin Plant Gro Fertilizer



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I just set up a 12 gallon shrimp tank. I've only been cycling the tank for a week now. I popped a couple plants in (more to come next week). I was wondering if I could use Nutrafin Plant Gro in the tank for the plants and if it would harm the shrimp I plan on putting in there. It says that it contains 0.0005% copper. It says that it is safe for aquatic organisms. Also, please forgive me for sounding silly, but, it says to add 1 capful per 10 gallons, but it doesn't say if I add that to the amount of water that I add in when doing water changes or if that is for the whole tank. Do I dose for the whole tank each time, or just the water I'm adding? Same goes with the Aqua plus tap water conditioner. If I'm adding only 10 gallons of water to my 55 gal tank, do I dose for the 10 gal of fresh water or the 55 gallon of tank water? Thank you for the advice.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

that is for he tank and not is for w/c


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

dose the water you add


----------

